# [OT] Dumme Propaganda

## giga89

Hier sieht mans mal wieder.

Microsoft will sich in ein besseres Licht stellen indem es Linux verallgemeinert und wichtige Informationen auslässt.

Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass es für Unternehmen schwierig ist sich auf Linux, auf welche Distribution auch immer, umzustellen, aber dass es mehr kostet ist fragwürdig! Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Linux in Unternehmen? Würde mich mal interessieren.

----------

## dakjo

Linux auf Server ist in den meisten Unternehmen kein Problem, solange es nicht um Programme geht, die zwingend einen Windows Server vorraussetzten.

Linux auf den Clients ist da schon weitaus schwieriger. Ich arbeite für einige Unternehmen, in denen wir es auch schon mal nur von der Aufgabenstellung herr probiert haben, Linux auf die Clients zu bringen. 

Leider fehlt es an allen Ecken und Enden an Programmen, die sowohl auf Linux als auch auf Windows laufen.

Wir setzten Linux auf den Clients da ein wo es geht, z.B. in der Produktion. Wo es nicht so vieler, bzw. nur einfacher Anwendungen bedarf.

Die User kommen mit KDE, ziemlich schnell zurecht. Und manche finden es sogar einfacher.

Naja, sie muessen halt auch da nur auf ein,zwei Icons klicken.

----------

## padarasa

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Hier sieht mans mal wieder.

 

Wenn das jemand glaubt... ich würd mich auch nicht bei BMW über die neue B-Klasse von Mercedes informieren....

----------

## giga89

ich hab ja auch nur den artikel mit dem windose in indien gelesen und wollt mal gucken ob die so ein dummes projekt hier anpreisen bzw. bekanntgeben und da hab ich das gesehn

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Nun... Schön finde ich auch M$-Werbungen, wie man sie z.B. auf Heise.de sieht...

Diese "...nun ist er Bekannt als 'Herr der mit einer Migration soundsoviel Prozent mehr daunddavon erreicht'..."

----------

## Arudil

Man muss das auch mal wirklich aus der Sicht von Windows-basierten-Unternehmen sehen:

Der Getränkelieferant "Trinkmich" setzt seit 5 Jahren auf Windows2000 Clients und Server, die Software für Lagerbestand (jede Sorte Getränk wird immer auf einem Gewissen Lagerbestand gehalten damit imer genug da ist und das Zeug auch nicht zu alt wird), Kundenbestand, Homepage (auf der man Getränke bestellen kann, die sofort in die Route der Lieferanten eingetragen werden) und plahplahplah ist in diesen 5 Jahren ausgereift und quasi-Bugfrei.

Die Server laufen, die Clients in den Filialen laufen, und auch die PDA der Lieferanten laufen.

Die Idee "Trinkmich" auf Linux umzustellen ist irgendwie... doof?

Die Kosten für eine Umstellung sind bestimmt enorm (Lizenzen sind doch nur einmalige Sachen, oder?). Bei einer Neugründung wäre Linux bestimmt sinnvoll, aber nicht bei meinem Beispiel (never change a running system, auch wenn 10jahre alte OS benutz werden die ihren Dienst erfüllen)

----------

## giga89

 *Arudil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Kosten für eine Umstellung sind bestimmt enorm (Lizenzen sind doch nur einmalige Sachen, oder?). Bei einer Neugründung wäre Linux bestimmt sinnvoll, aber nicht bei meinem Beispiel (never change a running system, auch wenn 10jahre alte OS benutz werden die ihren Dienst erfüllen)

 

Da kommts ja jetzt auf die Distribution an. Dass es nich sinnvoll ist wie du gesagt hast ist in dem Fall klar, aber ob das viel im Vergleich zu Windose kosten würde glaube ich nicht. RedHat oder SuSe kosten natürlich was, jedenfall die CDs, aber würde man Gentoo nehmen...Ich kanns mir schlecht vorstellen Gentoo gewerblich zu nutzen aber als Beispiel: Das wäre kostenfrei solange man Hardware hat die komplett unterstützt wird.

----------

## Arudil

Es geht hier um die Kosten für die Umstellung (Zeit-Kosten, Aufwand, Software entwicklung)

Mit Linux-Installieren isses halt nicht getan, weil die Software oft sehr spezifisch und eigenentwicklung ist.

----------

## giga89

Wieso software-entwicklung? ich hab nicht von einer IT-Firma geredet, sondern von einem etwas wie einem Obst-Gemüse-Liefer-Unternehmen (wie das meiner oma ^^) wo am pc nur bestelllisten und preise eingegeben und gespeichert werden.

----------

## dek

Genau, die benutzen dann einfach Open-Obst-Gemüse-0.42 und gut ist.  :Wink: 

Nein im Ernst, solche Software ist in der Regel maßgeschneidert, und die Entwicklung kostet ein Heidengeld. Außerdem müssen die Anwender für ein neues System geschult werden.

----------

## franzf

Also bitte!

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus einer dieser "tollen" Studien:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  [...] niedrigere Kosten bei einer Migration auf Windows XP, Office XP und Windows Server 2003 nachgewiesen als auf Linux/OSS und OpenOffice. Kostenvorteile für Windows und Microsoft Office ergeben sich vor allem durch kürzeren und weniger aufwändigeren Umstieg, geringere Beratungskosten und niedrigere Erstschulungs- und Einarbeitungskosten.
> 
> 

 

Es geht ihnen als nicht nur um Spezial-nur-für-diesen-Betrieb-Software, die neu entwickelt werden müsste. Auch die Migration (evtl. von einer älteren Windows-Version) auf WinXP und Office ist biliger als die auf Linux und OOo!!!!!!!!!!

Und das ist mal wieder _absoluter_ Schwachsinn, da die Einarbeitungszeit maximal gleich lang ist!!!

Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet bei der Post. Dort haben sie Win2000 mit M$-Office. Privat hab ich ihm (u.a. wegen kostenloser Upgrade-Möglichkeit und überhaupt  :Very Happy: ) OOo draufgetan. Sein Kommentar (ungefähr): "WOW! Das ist ja super! Leichter zu bedienen als M$! Die Menüpunkte logischer platziert, und das Beste: Man kann nach dem Speichern sogar noch rückgängig machen (was bei dem Office in seiner Arbeit scheinbar nicht ging!). Und das kostet _NICHTS_? Genial!"

Solche hirnlose Propaganda liegt wohl einfach daran, dass man bei M$ noch nie nach Linux/OOo migriert ist!  :Laughing:  Und die angeblichen Referenz-Firmen (existieren die überhaupt...) haben wahrscheinlich auch noch nie Linux gesehen!

Ist besser jetzt aufzuhören, das macht mich immer total stinkig!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Schönen Sonntag noch

Franz

----------

## giga89

Vielleicht hab ich einen Trend verpasst, aber was meinst du mit OOo? Gentoo?

----------

## _hephaistos_

OOo = OpenOffice.org

----------

## giga89

Man lernt nie aus  :Smile: 

Ich finds auch schwachsinn ein paar hundert euro für ein officepaket auszugeben.

Gibts eigentlich Linux-emulatoren für Windows? Openoffice auf windows? Man nimmt zwar besser gleich ganz Linux aber geht das?

----------

## _hephaistos_

openoffice gibts auch nativ für windows...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## giga89

Thx, aber trotzdem: gibts nen emulator?

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, neben vielen anderen: qemu

----------

## Lenz

Warum solltest du OOo in einem Emulator laufen lassen, wenn das nativ verfügbar ist? Im übrigen denke ich, dass die "Referenzfirmen" Kostenvorteile von MS bekommen, dass sie auf der Seite auftauchen.

----------

## Arudil

Da von Migration die Rede ist, muss ich MS mehr oder weniger zustimmen.

Wenn du einem Excel-User sien Excel wegnimmst, und ihm OpenOffice-Calc vorsetzt, dann ist die erste Reaktion "Häää?". Man müsste die Anwender neu schulen, einarbeiten lassen (ja denkt euch euren Teil dazu, ich denk mir meinen auch, es gibt Leute die sich nicht sofort zurechtfinden *g*), was Kosten produziert. Ein Umstieg von "X" auf "Y"wäre also teurer als ein Umstieg von "X version 1.1" auf "X version 1.2"

Andererseits versteh ich garnicht warum man solche Systeme updaten lassen will.

----------

## giga89

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum solltest du OOo in einem Emulator laufen lassen, wenn das nativ verfügbar ist?

 

Ich wusste halt nicht, dass es nativ verfügbar ist, aber mich hat trotzdem interessiert ob es allgemein möglich ist, linux auf windows zu emulieren. :Wink: 

----------

## z4Rilla

 *Arudil wrote:*   

> Da von Migration die Rede ist, muss ich MS mehr oder weniger zustimmen.
> 
> Wenn du einem Excel-User sien Excel wegnimmst, und ihm OpenOffice-Calc vorsetzt, dann ist die erste Reaktion "Häää?". Man müsste die Anwender neu schulen, einarbeiten lassen (ja denkt euch euren Teil dazu, ich denk mir meinen auch, es gibt Leute die sich nicht sofort zurechtfinden *g*), was Kosten produziert. Ein Umstieg von "X" auf "Y"wäre also teurer als ein Umstieg von "X version 1.1" auf "X version 1.2"
> 
> Andererseits versteh ich garnicht warum man solche Systeme updaten lassen will.

 Wenn X aber nun die nächsten 15 Jahre dreimal mehr an Lizenzgebühren kostet...

Leider sind viele "Entscheider" aus Profilierungszwang nur an kurzfristigen, greifbaren Erfolgen interessiert.

Und dieses Klientel versucht ms ja auch mit slogans wie "herr der 20000000 migrationen" zu erreichen.

----------

## mkr

Vermutlich setzen viele Entscheider auf bewährte Lösungen, weil sie damit nicht viel falsch machen können, bzw. ihren Job nicht riskieren. Wenn man auf Windows setzt und etwas nicht läuft, kann man der Geschäftsleitung erklären: "Hey, es hat zwar Fehler, wir haben aber auf die bewährteste und meist verbreitetste Software gesetzt. Andere Software hat auch Fehler.". So rettet man seinen Job.

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich das erlebt: Ein Solaris-Server sollte gesichert werden. Ich war für ein simples, selbstgeschriebenes Script, die Chefs für eine Lösung mit "bewährter" Backup-Software. Die Software produzierte eine Woche lang Fehler, richtig funktionierte sie erst nach einer Neuinstallation. Nun, es ist halt eine verbreitete Lösung, und sowas kann ja schon mal vorkommen. Wenn jedoch in meinem Script ein kleiner Fehler gewesen wäre, hätte es sofort Vorwürfe à la "unprofessionelle Bastellösung" gehagelt.

Die Leute wollen sich auf Firmen verlassen, die sie bei einem Fehler verklagen können. Es wird zwar nie eine Firma wirklich verklagt, aber das Gefühl, die Macht dazu zu haben, scheint auszureichen Obwohl man das Recht dazu meist nicht hat, in den Lizenzvereinbarungen wird eine Haftung für Softwarefehler meistens ausgeschlossen.

----------

## franzf

 *mkr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Leute wollen sich auf Firmen verlassen, die sie bei einem Fehler verklagen können. Es wird zwar nie eine Firma wirklich verklagt, aber das Gefühl, die Macht dazu zu haben, scheint auszureichen Obwohl man das Recht dazu meist nicht hat, in den Lizenzvereinbarungen wird eine Haftung für Softwarefehler meistens ausgeschlossen.

 

Ich hab da auch mal was nettes gelesen:

Micro$ legt mit Hardwareherstellern vertraglich fest, dass diese M$ nicht verklagen dürfen. Das bezieht sich scheinbar nicht nur auf Software-Fehler. Was eigentlich ziemlich dämlich ist...

Franz

----------

## l3u

Meiner Meinung nach muß man (leider) einfach auf Kosten und Funktionalität schauen, wenn man ein Betriebssystem in einem Gewerbe verwenden will. Zu sagen "Linux ist doch umsonst, also billiger" wäre eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Weil kein Gewerbetreibender würde sich ein Betriebssystem "umsonst" installieren. Weil dann hat man natürlich auch keinen Support wenn mal was schiefgeht. Das ist schön für einen Privatanwender, aber ich würde zumindest einen Vertrag mit einem Distributor machen.

Außerdem ist es gar nicht leicht, kompetente Leute zu finden, die einem ein Linuxsystem hochziehen. Ein Bekannter von mir hat vor kurzem eine Arztpraxis aufgemacht. Der wollte auch ein Linuxsystem haben. Aber er hat keinen Computertypen gefunden, der ihm das installiert und wartet. Also war er geweissermaßen gezwungen, ein Windowssystem zu benutzen.

Außerdem bin ich auch der Meinung, daß man ein laufendes System nicht ändern sollte. Ich kenn eine Weberei, die noch Programme von 1970 zur Verwaltung ihrer Aufträge und Lagerbestände benutzt. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil es einwandfrei funktioniert. Warum sollte man sich Probleme machen, die man nicht haben muß?!

----------

## tomhog

Word => OOo-Writer oder Excel => OOo-Calc ist btw nicht nur eine Sache der GUI; es gibt genügend Programme, die über OLE/die API ihre Daten rauswerfen und dann ihren Diienst verweigern...

Und selbst wenn man diese Funktionen nicht nutzt, wird einen die Hotline beim nächsten Anruf dezent drauf hinweisen, daß man dafür keine Funktionsgarantie gibt.

[add] Und ja, VBA-Skripte umschreiben und die beim Import verrutschten Tabellenlayouts auszubessern kostet auch

----------

## J.M.I.T.

Ich will ja nicht pro-MS sein, aber lasst sie doch reden... Ich benutze Linux, nicht um MS die Weltherrschaft streitig zu machen, sondern weils einfach interessanter ist mit Linux rumzuspielen... ich bin doch kein Linux-Prophet, der jeden davon überzeugen will, dass Windows der Teufel und Linux die Erleuchtung ist... aus dem Alter bin ich raus... ist ausserdem ne gängige Praxis, Konkurrenzprodukte schlecht zu machen, obs stimmt oder nicht...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *giga89 wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   
> 
> Warum solltest du OOo in einem Emulator laufen lassen, wenn das nativ verfügbar ist? 
> 
> Ich wusste halt nicht, dass es nativ verfügbar ist, aber mich hat trotzdem interessiert ob es allgemein möglich ist, linux auf windows zu emulieren.

 

Klar doch! Man will ja schliesslich auch unter Windows nicht mehr ohne awk, bash, grep oder X leben  :Wink: 

http://www.cygwin.com/

Dort kannst du dir eine DLL + ein Setup herunterladen, welches dir danach die Möglichkeit gibt, deine Linux Pakete auszuwählen (z.B. X, awk, gcc, man, bash etc.)

So kannst du auch unter Windows z.B. Quanta (HTML Editor) verwenden oder mittels grep, sed oder awk einige Dateien frisieren.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Ragin

In meiner alten Firma haben wir von MS -> Linux und Novell -> Linux migriert und kamen damit deutlich besser.

Bei MS wurde früher der IIS eingesetzt, was damals (lief noch auf NT4) im Vergleich zu Linux (inzwischen Gentoo) recht lahm und unflexibel war. Von der Sicherheit des IIS möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Die Umstellung hat uns damals zwar etwas Zeit gekostet (gerade wegen Installation usw.), stellte sich aber im Nachhinein als günstigere Alternative heraus (beim IIS musste ab und an etwas verändert werden, was sich jedesmal als Chaos herausgestellt hat...Mails konnte man nur mit weiteren Kostenpflichtigen Programmen korrekt versenden...).

Fazit (Linux : MS):

Geschwindigkeit: 1:0

Administration: 2:0

Flexibilität: 3:0

Sicherheit: 5:0

Wartung: 4:0

Die Umstellung von Novell war auf jeden Fall eine erhebliche Kostenersparnis. Allein durch die Lizenzgebühren war Novell auf Dauer nicht tragbar, wenn es nur einen Fileserver bereitstellen soll, welcher ständig an den äußersten Grenzen betrieben wurde (Novell konnte nur recht wenig RAM nutzen und von Dual-Prozessoren hat es damals auch nichts gehört). Nach der Umstellung auf Linux (Gentoo) gab es zwar noch einige Schwierigkeiten, aber nachdem diese gelöst wurden war das ganze in bestimmten Bereichen schneller; in anderen leider teilweise auch langsamer.

Fazit (Linux : Novell):

Geschwindigkeit: 0:0

Administration: 1:0

Lizenzkosten: 2:0

Flexibilität: 3:0

Wartung: 4:0

Vielleicht fallen mir noch mehr Dinge ein, aber das sollte demonstrativ ausreichen.

Die Umstellung war auf jeden Fall sehr erfolgreich und hat die Umstellungskosten innerhalb von kürzester Zeit wieder eingeholt.

Auch die Filialen wurden inzwischen auf Linux (RedHat) umgestellt, was auch die Adminstration von der Zentrale aus ermöglichte und man somit schneller agieren, einzelne Prozesse einfach und schnell neu starten und sich auch da die entsprechenden Lizenzgebühren sparen konnte.

----------

## oscarwild

 *J.M.I.T. wrote:*   

> ich bin doch kein Linux-Prophet, der jeden davon überzeugen will, dass Windows der Teufel und Linux die Erleuchtung ist... aus dem Alter bin ich raus...

 

Eine weise Entscheidung, denn nicht Windows ist der Teufel, sondern Microsoft!  :Laughing: 

Während jedes Produkt eine bestimmte Zielgruppe bedient (und die Windows-Zielgruppe, für die Linux keine Alternative sein kann, gibts nun mal), versucht Microsoft in meinen Augen, mit unlauteren Methoden die Konkurrenz vom Markt zu drängen. Dagegen muss sehr wohl etwas getan werden, sonst gibts da in Zukunft nichts interessantes mehr zum Spielen.

 *J.M.I.T. wrote:*   

> ist ausserdem ne gängige Praxis, Konkurrenzprodukte schlecht zu machen, obs stimmt oder nicht...

 

Genau das beruhigt mich an den ständigen "Windows ist besser als Linux"-Artikeln. Linux ist ein "echtes" Konkurrenzprodukt. Wäre Linux so unbedeutend, wie M$ das gerne hätte, würde M$ diesen Aufwand nicht betreiben.

----------

## AngelM

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Genau das beruhigt mich an den ständigen "Windows ist besser als Linux"-Artikeln. Linux ist ein "echtes" Konkurrenzprodukt. Wäre Linux so unbedeutend, wie M$ das gerne hätte, würde M$ diesen Aufwand nicht betreiben.

 

Welche ware Worte...

----------

